# Temporary Work Opportunity in Sydney CBD



## syedhaider194

Hello All, we have temporary paid work opportunity for IT/business/event management students/freshers , preferably Females who are free between 8th to 13th December in Sydney, to work on an IT exhibition to be held in Sydney in a 5 star hotel. Guys will also be considered who are motivated to be part of the exhibition.
Tasks will be for coordination and support for exhibition preparation and exhibition organizing team (mostly event management and work dealing sponsors and exhibition participants). There will be opportunity to meet executives from industry.
Only required skill is excellent verbal English.
It would be good networking opportunity for people with engineering/IT/business/event management related background or if they are interested in getting some experience in these areas and want some industry knowledge and links.
For more details, kindly message me on 0404256645 so we may share details.


----------



## syedhaider194

For the rate, we can offer upto 25$ per hour. Please contact me asap, by message or call on 0404256645 as we are looking for more candidates. Thanks


----------



## syedhaider194

Rates upto 30$ per hour also available for suited candidates. Thanks


----------

